# Baked Brazillian Chicken - low carb, low fat



## buckytom (May 19, 2006)

i've made this recipe a few times, and it is really delicious. the best part is it is relatively low in fat and carbs as you remove the skin, and the marinade doesn't add much, except flavor.

*Baked (or roasted, broiled, or grilled  ) Brazillian Chicken*

2 split bone-in chicken breasts, skin and fat discarded
2 chicken leg quarters, skin and fat discarded
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
2 tablespoons evoo
2 cloves of garlic, smashed and roughly chopped
1 teaspoon paprika
1 teaspoon dried oregano
3/4 teaspoon cumin seeds
salt and pepper to taste

in a large zip-lock bag, combine all ingredients and mush around to get everything mixed and coating the chicken well. remove as much air from bag and refrigerate.

let marinade overnight in the fridge, 2 nights are even better.

preheat oven to 400 degrees.
spray a large glass baking dish with non-fat cooking spray or a little olive oil, and place chicken (bones down) in the dish. bake uncovered until cooked thru, anywhere 35 to 50 minutes, depending on the thickness of the chicken.


----------



## Andy M. (May 19, 2006)

Thanks, BT.  I've copied this one for a future dinner.


----------



## Constance (May 19, 2006)

Tom, I don't see how that seasoning combination could possibly not be good. I love the smoky taste of cumin. 
I'm going to have to try it next time...I get tired of the same old thing.


----------



## jkath (May 19, 2006)

I love Brazillian food! Gimme achiaroscuro anyday!

Buckytom: 2 questions - have you tried this on the grill?
                                  what would you sub for the cumin seeds? (it's the  only spice I don't much care for)


----------



## katluvscake (May 19, 2006)

I love it what at tasty idea!!


----------



## VickiQ (May 20, 2006)

Thank you Bucky for the recipe- Sunday dinner is now planned!!!!


----------



## buckytom (May 20, 2006)

thanks for your replies everyone.

jkath, i've made it on the grill, in the broiler, and this past time i baked it. i think the baking, or would that be roasting, came out the best. it got a little scorched in the broiler and on the grill, but if you're careful, it will work that way too.

as far as replacing cumin, i'm not sure what to use. it is such a distinct flavor, like constance mentioned, and is really noticable in this dish. the original recipe was 1/2 tsp each of paprika and cumin, but after the first attempt i increased the amounts to balance the flavors.

that said, there's no reason not to modify it and make it jkath's brazillian chicken, adding celery seed, or allspice, or fresh thyme, or what have you.


----------



## mudbug (May 21, 2006)

I like this, bucky.  sounds good.  thanks for yet another way to do it.


----------



## QSis (May 21, 2006)

I made it tonight and it's delicious!  Tender, juicy and VERY cumin-y!  Excellent for something a little different!

Thanks, Buckytom!

Lee


----------



## buckytom (May 21, 2006)

i'm glad you enjoyed it qsis.

i'm curious: did you follow the recipe exactly, or make any changes, and how long did you marinate the chicken for? also, what was your method of cooking the chicken?

i've found that with shorter marinade times, the cumin is more pronounced, but it blends in a little more the longer you let it sit.


----------



## QSis (May 22, 2006)

buckytom,

I made the recipe as you posted it, except I sprinkled a little more paprika on top before I put it in the oven, and I used a metal roasting pan, covered with heavy duty foil and sprayed with Pam (easier clean-up).

Marinaded for just over 24 hours, oven-baked at 400 for 50 minutes.  Perfect!

Lee


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 22, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i've made this recipe a few times, and it is really delicious. the best part is it is relatively low in fat and carbs as you remove the skin, and the marinade doesn't add much, except flavor.
> 
> *Baked (or roasted, broiled, or grilled  ) Brazillian Chicken*
> 
> ...


I'm tardy in reading these, this looks delicious


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

OMG Bucky - I nearly choked when I saw the title!!  Remember what I sent you?


----------

